#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-04-25
<MarkDude> Hello everyone, I wish I could make it to LFNW
<MarkDude> I will be in Portland for CLS and OSCON
<Salt> BOOOOO
<Salt> LFNW is FREEEEE
<Salt> actually, is OSCON free if you booth >_>
<MarkDude> Well Oregon actually is planning a release party
<MarkDude> And to have folks at OSCON
 * MarkDude wants to use the local team events thing for their party at the end of the month
<MarkDude> WAshingtons
<Salt> you know there'll prob be a release party at lfnw >_>
 * MarkDude got clearance for this from local team usa folks
<Salt> along with other party like activities
<MarkDude> that is 3 hours from some folks
<MarkDude> is it on the directory?
<Salt> no, but it's a gathering of linux folk, the team will have a table, and it's 2 days after the release
<Salt> so i figure
<MarkDude> fair enough
 * MarkDude figures no one would mind using the WA event thing- and pointing out it is in Portland
<Salt> yea
<MarkDude> So - I will be talking to Oreilly- is WA getting any SWAG from them- books and such?
<Salt> unsure, i need to get ahold of peanutb, he was handling that stuff
<Salt> while you're chatting, mind letting me know how gslug could get some swag too ;)
<MarkDude> Cool
<MarkDude> are they willing to do a few reviews of books that are sent to them?
 * MarkDude also has a few Metal Ubuntu case badges I cn send your way
<Salt> yeah, we used to have the review thing going
<Salt> but when dan departed it left with him
<MarkDude> Ok- I can put in request with Jon and Marsee
<seattlegaucho> I'll be @ OSCON
<seattlegaucho> ... for free ;)
<Salt> seattlegaucho, how'sthat
<seattlegaucho> got a talk accepted
<seattlegaucho> will still have to pay for lodging 
<Salt> nice
<MarkDude> good deal seattlegaucho 
<seattlegaucho> I hope to get to meet w/ some of you in real life :)
<MarkDude> you will
 * MarkDude is guessing it is up to me to get the ball rolling for the Ubuntu table this year
<MarkDude> I did it last year- and I expect more people this year
<Salt> seattlegaucho, coming to lfnw?
<seattlegaucho> Nope :( ... family issues will take me to Pulman ... the other end of the state 
<Salt> aye
<Salt> unfortunate
<seattlegaucho> nothing serious ... just making sure everything will be fine through the end of the academic year
<zenrox> wow i live in pullman
<MarkDude> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/924/detail/
<MarkDude> Oregon event - end of the month
<MarkDude> Ty nice folks in WA for letting OR use your fancy official listing
<Salt> totally not making that
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> I figured
<MarkDude> :)
<Salt> why aren't we having a release party up here?
<MarkDude> idk
<MarkDude> Why not plan a geeknic also
<valorie> I would like to find someone to share a room with for CLS/OSCON
<valorie> makes it a lot more fun
 * seattlegaucho snores too loud to make it fun
<seattlegaucho> ... at least I'm sleeping soundly while I do :)
<valorie> hahaha
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-04-26
<aendruk> Salt: Did the images show up for you in my recent email?
<Salt> sec
<Salt> where'd you send it...
<aendruk> ubuntu-us-wa@lists.ubuntu.com
<Salt> it's possible that list didn't make the transfer to my new email...
<Salt> wonder how i can check
<aendruk> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-wa
<Salt> perhaps this is why i've been missing all the ubuntu emails
<Salt> sent a password reminder, i'll know soon if i have an account on there
<aendruk> i'm been having the most difficult time trying to send this thing. 40KB size limit does not lend well to discussions involving images
<Salt> yeah, i think i've missed out on the last few months of ubuntu emails
<aendruk> and the "A non-text attachment was scrubbed" warning in the online archives doesn't make me very comfortable
<Salt> what's the thread bout
<aendruk> it's here if you want to see it: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-wa/2011-April/thread.html
<Salt> oh nice
<Salt> was wondering why i hadn't seen discussion of the table...
<aendruk> well there hasn't been much
<aendruk> think i'm just going to throw the images up on the wiki
<Salt> aye
<Salt> i can get unity up on my eee
<Salt> so we'll have the nbr at least
<Salt> btw, just found an awesome tool called snap links
<Salt> for firefox
<Salt> http://snaplinks.mozdev.org/ fyi
<valorie> aendruk: are you getting the bigger vinyl banner?
<valorie> I hope
<valorie> I will pay if more is neede
<valorie> d
<valorie> 3 foot long would be useful too
<aendruk> I'd like to get that one I think. It would be useful.
<aendruk> Linda said she has some donated cash from last year, and I can chip in too so I don't think it'll be a problem.
<aendruk> by "that one" I mean the 42" vinyl one
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I'm getting so excited to get up there
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> salt, what does that snaplinks do?
<valorie> oh, I see
<aendruk> kind of a useless web page for finding that out, isn't it?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> but google told me
<valorie> heh, not compatible with my ff version
<aendruk> i think he said there is a newer one on the dev site
<aendruk> http://snaplinks.mozdev.org/
<valorie> yep
<valorie> odd that the ff add-ons site is behind
<aendruk> have any input on which design to print?
<Salt> link again?
<aendruk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WashingtonTeam/Brainstorm
<Salt> #2
<Salt> 36" vinyl
<Salt> what do you think the best way to attach it to a table would be?
<aendruk> Ashex, c0nv1ct, eTR-[a], MarkDude, MJEvans, seattlegaucho, zenrox: I'd love to hear your input.
<Salt> rope perhaps...
<aendruk> blue tape
<aendruk> keep in mind we have a tablecloth too
<zenrox> i wont be able to go any way so i have no input
<aendruk> so forget the tape... i have a bunch of tiny bungee cords we could use
<Ashex> aendruk, #3
<Ashex> I'm assuming it would cost extra to change the bg
<valorie> I'd vote for 1 or 3
<Salt> the smaller lettering is so nice!
<valorie> zenrox: how come you aren't coming?
<valorie> it is
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> I like them all
<zenrox> getting ready to move from pullman and moving to moses lake
<seattlegaucho> I like 3
<aendruk> wouldn't change the cost actually. what did you have in mind?
 * seattlegaucho likes the fact that Loco in Spanish means crazy
<valorie> fits us well, right?
<valorie> :-)
<seattlegaucho> :)
<valorie> I like the white bg
<zenrox> the crazy washingtonions
<valorie> makes a nice contrast
<seattlegaucho> he, the other day @ a b'day someone was trying to rally the MSFT friends to convince to stop using Android/LInux
<seattlegaucho> HA!
<zenrox> android = the most sought after os 
<zenrox> of phones
<zenrox> on a really good bit of trivia wa uses linux on all the lottery machines
<MarkDude> aendruk, the banners are cool. Saying washington is important, or folks come up with Canonical questions- not sure why :)
<MarkDude> And for sure get vinyl- it lasts more- and the bond paper can get damaged- way to easily, imho
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-04-27
<aendruk> seattle planning any kind of launch party on thursday?
<Salt> not that i've seen/heard
<valorie> maybe we should just get together Friday?
<Salt> i'm not heading up till sat morning this year
<valorie> piffle
<valorie> you could ride up with Thomas and me
<valorie> not sure what time we are heading up, however
<valorie> just texted him
<Salt> no, i have a room for sat night, not fri :P
<Salt> same goes for the 2 in my car
<valorie> I see
<valorie> then I assume we aren't doing anything up there
<valorie> however, I will come up to Seattle if someone suggests a place and time
<valorie> NOT Stella's
<valorie> that was sub-optimal
<Salt> yeah, definitely
<Salt> there's a pizza place inw hite center that could work out
<Salt> can't recall the name right now
<Salt> it's new and on 16
<valorie> http://www.yelp.com/biz/white-center-pizza-and-spaghetti-house-seattle
<valorie> ?
<valorie> it isn't new, though: 
<valorie> Kiki M.
<valorie> Seattle, WA
<valorie> 4.0 star rating
<valorie> 4/5/2009
<valorie> I have been going to White Center Pizza since I was an embryo. Okay, not quite that infantile but my familia and I have been patrons of this restaurant for years. 
<valorie> oh, bad paste, sorry
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> thats funnie
<Salt> no
<Salt> it's umm
<Salt> prolitariat
<Salt> e
<zenrox> ya but it is a funnie litariate
<valorie> http://www.yelp.com/biz/proletariat-pizza-seattle-2
<valorie> this is the one i wanted to do last time
<valorie> but they are not open on Sunday
<valorie> so Thursday at 6? 7?
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho, you around bro?
<valorie> ok, sent to the list, will dent too
<seattlegaucho> androidbruce: usually not around so late during the week 
<seattlegaucho> androidbruce: you were looking for me last night?
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho: yeah was doing some mysql work 
<androidbruce> i think i got it going though 
<androidbruce> sucessfully dumped and restored onto another vps 
<seattlegaucho> cool
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-04-28
<valorie> anyone interested in meeting up tomorrow night? 
<valorie> at http://www.yelp.com/biz/proletariat-pizza-seattle-2
<valorie> I asked on the list last night, but no replies yet
<valorie> Salt androidbruce aVH-[e] c0nv1ct MJEvans seattlegaucho ubuntulo1_ zenrox
<valorie> ?
<zenrox> i cant drive 300 miles
<zenrox> no gas
<valorie> boo
<valorie> call a party and I'll drive to you!
<valorie> seriously, we should have some events in the east of the state
<valorie> and south
<zenrox> ya i will be living in moses lake area in the next 2 weeks
<valorie> nice area
<zenrox> not really
<zenrox> its called moses hole for a reasion
<valorie> heh
<valorie> why are you moving there, then?
<zenrox> dshs is screing me on the amount of cash i get and cant afford my rent
<zenrox> so i am moving in with my wifes parents till i can go to school for truck driving
<zenrox> and get off the states back
<valorie> dshs.....grrr
<valorie> not a fun dept. to deal with
<zenrox> nope
<zenrox> i was getting 336 then 225 now 197
<zenrox> its the cutbacks
<valorie> at least we aren't cutting out the poor and unemployed here to give tax breaks to the rich, like some of the states
<valorie> it still sucks horribly to cut social programs and education
<valorie> when really we need to raise taxes
<valorie> stupid people of Washington!
<zenrox> its not even that we just need to use all the money more effencently
<zenrox> and washington is one of the most heavly taxed state allready
<valorie> we've cut and cut and cut and cut
<valorie> well, we have a horrible regressive tax system
<valorie> we don't tax the rich at all
<valorie> just the poor and middle class
<zenrox> thay should tax the rich more
<valorie> very bad tax system here -- all sales tax and property tax
<zenrox> we dont have sales tax on food
<valorie> but people keep voting down the income tax
<valorie> over and over again
<zenrox> but sails tax on everythang else
<valorie> silly washingtonions
<zenrox> we have an income tax
<zenrox> and property
<valorie> no state income tax
<valorie> there is B&O on business, which is not a good tax
<valorie> property, which is..... sort of OK
<valorie> and sales
<valorie> no income tax
<valorie> and we need one, and lower the sales tax
<valorie> it is a crime that kids in this state can't afford to attend at least community colleges
<valorie> if not university!
<valorie> whole damn country is going backwards
<valorie> anyway, this is off-topic, and i'm sorry for ranting
<zenrox> dont worrie about ranting i agree
<valorie> we're logged, and I was off-topic
<valorie> religion and politics aren't good in technical spaces
<zenrox> no one is here to really get us in trubble
<valorie> not very good for community
<zenrox> i dont care about bing on or off topic
<valorie> right, but we want people to be able to google us, and read the logs
<valorie> I do
<zenrox> hmm
<zenrox> true
<valorie> sec
<zenrox> but i cant wate for the xubuntu natty 11.04
<valorie> we've pretty much got it
<valorie> in the dailies
<zenrox> ya
<seattlegaucho> valorie: what date?
<Salt> nbr has been dropped, just grabbed the main image and will have it on the eee for linuxfest
<valorie> tonight
<androidbruce> anyone upgrade from 10.10?
<zenrox> i did but it was a fresh install of 10.10
<zenrox> i report no issues but i dont like unity it was nice in the terms of usabily but not something i liked so i switched to xubuntu
<valorie> I'm backup up home right now in preparation of upgrade
<valorie> but tht's kubuntu, of course
<valorie> 60% done.....
<seattlegaucho> not upgrading until a few weeks / couple of months go by
<seattlegaucho> valorie: kubuntu f'd up the release and had a quick patch posted
<valorie> interesting
<valorie> haven't dipped into #kubuntu-devel yet
<valorie> that would make me hold off, for sure
<valorie> thanks for the tip
<seattlegaucho> I got it from their twitter feed
<Salt> valorie, due to the obvious popularity of the party tonight, i'm not gonna be able to make it myself
<Salt> i can stop by
<Salt> but i can't stay long
<valorie> well, it sounds like no one wants a party
<valorie> unless I have replies this morning.....
<Salt> yeah
<valorie> I'm not driving an hour to sit by myself
<Salt> yeah
<Salt> figured i'd let ya know :)
<valorie> well, I'll see you Sat.
<Salt> yeap
 * seattlegaucho .oO( stupid KDE restarted on its own for no reason )
<androidbruce> 10.10 is my best friend right now 
<seattlegaucho> kubuntu had some disturbing tweets this morning
<seattlegaucho> not upgrading for a while
<zenrox> xubuntu is nice
<seattlegaucho> zenrox: by the time I installed my preferred packages, I already would have enough KDE and/or Gnome in place that I'd rather go w/ the full desktop
<valorie> well, I'm seeding all the kub's while I wait for my backup to finish
<seattlegaucho> amarok & quassel are good examples
<zenrox> xfce plays nice with all of gnome and kde
<zenrox> also e17 is also fun to play with
<seattlegaucho> yes, but kde packages start installing all the libraries ... which beats the purpose of using xfce -> thin
<zenrox> only when you use a kde app
<zenrox> and you can go thru and kill them after your done with it
<seattlegaucho> which I do quite a bit since I like them :)
<zenrox> a bit of a pain but a miner pain in the but
<zenrox> i only use a few apps
<zenrox> from kde
<seattlegaucho> OTH I'm running on a i7 Quad w/ 8G of RAM and almost 1T of disk @ work ... so thin makes no sense :)
<zenrox> true
<seattlegaucho> and I didn't like xfce UI on my netbook
<zenrox> but for a lappy like mine is does
<zenrox> os[Linux 2.6.38-8-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "natty" 11.04] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon Dual-Core QL-62 (AuthenticAMD) @ 1000MHz] mem[Physical: 2.7GB, 75.3% free] disk[Total: 229.2GB, 76.6% free] video[nVidia Corporation C77 [GeForce 8200M G]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<seattlegaucho> I'm hoping KDE cleaned up their Netbook edition
<androidbruce> the new xfce is cool 
<androidbruce> nice to see it's not abandoned 
<zenrox> androidbruce, agreed
<androidbruce> im still a gnome fan 
<seattlegaucho> I might try it as well ... I always run it first on a VM to get a feel ... then go for it
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho: vm's ftw
<zenrox> i dint like unity 
<zenrox> i like my std menus
<androidbruce> ehh unity is :/
<seattlegaucho> androidbruce: I'm forced to use gnome on my netbook ... kde is too fat for it
<androidbruce> it has potential 
<androidbruce> kde is super fat 
<androidbruce> and just..............bleh 
<zenrox> unity was nice to use but it wasnt for me
<seattlegaucho> kde has superior eye candy 
<zenrox> kde allways was superfat
<seattlegaucho> kde loads all the resources up front ... as opposed to gnome that loads them on demand
<zenrox> not any more tho
<zenrox> gnome is loading more at start up
<seattlegaucho> with big apps I like kde's approach, although it has been buggy for years given its complexity
<zenrox> now than it has bine
<zenrox> i have bine wating for kde to clean up there source so it was a little more faster so to speek
<seattlegaucho> they re-architect everything every now and then ... so it's pointless :/
<zenrox> ya i know 
<zenrox> but thare are allway more than one way to skin a cat
<zenrox> but thats what linux is all about 
<zenrox> pick what you like and use it
<seattlegaucho> pretty much
<zenrox> so eatch to there own
<zenrox> thoes i am happy with what i am useing and it works the way i expect 
<zenrox> only issue i am worried about with xfce is a gui menu editior like alacarte for gnome
<valorie> KDE <3
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-04-29
<seattlegaucho> does that mean that valorie like KDE prior to v3? ;)
<valorie> not sure of the dates
<valorie> ever since Mandrake
<valorie> maybe around 2002 or 3?
<valorie> I kept looking at gnome, and saying ummmm, no
 * valorie has her own release party here, with pizza AND beer
<valorie> and torrents, and backups
<valorie> no upgrade yet
<valorie> backup taking for-frickin-ever
 * seattlegaucho needs to go home ... it has been bad week this far ... need to survive tomorrow
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} to seattlegaucho
<valorie> will I see you this weekend?
<seattlegaucho> nope ... I have to go to Pulman ... the other corner of the state ... to visit my son @ WSU 
<seattlegaucho> but I would've love to be @ LNW 
<valorie> I would say bummer, but good to be with kidz
<seattlegaucho> I haven't gone in 3 years and I miss it dearly
<seattlegaucho> yeah, my 6' 2" *baby*
<valorie> lol
<seattlegaucho> :)
<valorie> my 6'2" baby was here last weekend for Easter
<seattlegaucho> :)
<valorie> taking the trip to Bellingham with my oldest son
<seattlegaucho> he always reminds of my dad ... "no matter how old your babies are ... you'll always be a parent"
<valorie> nice to get both
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> oh, for sure
<seattlegaucho> my dad passed away long ago ... but my son has all the ticks and mannerisms that used to annoy me
<seattlegaucho> can't blame it on hanging out with him ... it has to be genetics
<seattlegaucho> ... and karma :)
<seattlegaucho> that's what I tell my kids "may your kids behave the same way you did" :)
<seattlegaucho> ... see ya
<Lancelot> hello
<valorie> hi Lancelot
<valorie> happy release day!
<Lancelot> really?
<Lancelot> when was this?
 * valorie is still preparing for the upgrade
<valorie> new *buntus today
<Lancelot> to be honest I stopped
<Lancelot> I'm on karmic still
<valorie> Natty Narwhal
<Lancelot> I find the changes to gnome ugly
<valorie> oh, I loved Lucid
<valorie> Mav was good too
<valorie> well, i use Kubuntu
<valorie> I always think gnome is ugly
<valorie> lol
<Lancelot> :p
<Lancelot> does compiz work in gnome?
<Lancelot> kDE*
<Lancelot> I meant to say
<valorie> yes, if you want it
<valorie> we have built-in effects
<Lancelot> I like my special effects
<Lancelot> I don't use all of them
<valorie> Kwin
<Lancelot> but the ones I do I love
<valorie> sure, you can choose which you like
<valorie> and which you don't
<valorie> I don't like most of them
<valorie> wobbly windows is silly to me
<valorie> but I like blur
<valorie> and transparency
<Lancelot> blur...eww
<valorie> lol
<Lancelot> and yeah, the wobbly windows is awful
<Lancelot> transparency is just sort of there
<valorie> everything in KDE is configurabel
<Lancelot> I don't use it heavily
<valorie> you have it just the way you want it
<Lancelot> I really love expo, and the cube though
<valorie> ok
<valorie> lol
<valorie> dunno what expo is, and the cube seems silly
<Lancelot> plus cube gears
<Lancelot> :/
<Lancelot> it's great!
<valorie> my son loves it though
<Lancelot> expo displays all the workspaces side by side
<valorie> ok
<Lancelot> you can move windows around between them
<Lancelot> pretty useful actually
<valorie> not sure taht KDE has that, but maybe it doesn
<valorie> does
<Lancelot> the only thing I hate about compiz, is that if you hibernate it messes up when you boot up again
<valorie> you can ask in #kubuntu or #KDE
<Lancelot> I think that was fixed, but I'm still using karmic
<Lancelot> so meh?
<valorie> hmm, I've never noticed that
<valorie> but then, I don't use compiz
<Lancelot> yeah
<valorie> I use kwin
<Lancelot> how about unity?
<Lancelot> I don't really like it to be honest
<valorie> we use KDE
<valorie> so no unity
<Lancelot> the whole loco team?
<valorie> kubuntu, I mean
<Lancelot> I see
<valorie> wow, the multiboot USB I just set up
<Lancelot> I hate how all the OS vendors are trying to make their interfaces look like stuff found on mobile devices
<valorie> will automatically set up whatever you want in a VM
<valorie> that's awesome
<Lancelot> ?
<Lancelot> wha?
<valorie> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<Lancelot> oh
<Lancelot> neat
<Lancelot> I just use VBox, but that works too I guess
<valorie> I'm making sure that if I have trouble in the upgrade
<valorie> I have a live USB
<Lancelot> always have one
<valorie> well, my other one went somewhere
<Lancelot> I'd personally just prefer to completely clean everything out
<Lancelot> reinstall the OS entirely
<valorie> can't remember if I lent it, or what
<valorie> I did that for mav
<Lancelot> that way you don't have issues with clutter from the last version
<valorie> I think this upgrade should be fine
<valorie> I've heard of very few problems
<valorie> next time I'll do it clean
<Lancelot> ah
<valorie> or this time if there are problems
<valorie> I just did a backup
<Lancelot> I just prefer to avoid the mess and do it directly
<Lancelot> why mess around?
<valorie> the upgrade needs testing too
<valorie> both ways have worked well for me
<Lancelot> last time I tried upgrading a bunch of stuff borked
<Lancelot> sound went wonky
<Lancelot> gnome pooped itself
<Lancelot> etc.
<valorie> heh
<valorie> that's gnome for ya
<valorie> lol
<Lancelot> eh
<Lancelot> not really
<Lancelot> mishandled update
<Lancelot> so how many folks are in this group?
<valorie> I was just kidding
<valorie> people should use what they like
<Lancelot> I can never pick up sarcasm over text
<valorie> I think there is maybe 2 or 3 times of the chan members on the list
<valorie> rather tiny for an entire state
<valorie> but I guess as the homebase of Microsoft.....
<Lancelot> lol
<valorie> i think we just need leadership
<valorie> I don't have time, Linda doesn't have time, Salt doesn't have time, etc. etc.
<Lancelot> I don't have time :/
<valorie> there ya go
<valorie> one of these days we'll attract the right person
<valorie> or one of us will choose to make the time
<Lancelot> it's kinda sad that ubuntu teams are the only locos really left active
<valorie> GSLUG is still active
<Lancelot> haven't heard of them
<valorie> the Open Source meetup is active
<valorie> try #gslug
<Lancelot> I meant linux specifically
<Lancelot> but sure
<valorie> are you coming to linuxfest northwest this weekend?
<valorie> right, that is greater Seattle LUG
<Lancelot> can't make it this year
<valorie> boo
<Lancelot> haven't actually been to one before
<valorie> last year was my first
<valorie> I'm going up tomorrow with my oldest son
<Lancelot> actually, bellingham might be possible
<Lancelot> I don't know
<valorie> even just Saturday is useful
<valorie> even if you can't stay the night
<Lancelot> there's some pretty nice stuff that day
<valorie> or Sunday, but a bit less so
<valorie> the drive up will be pretty too
<valorie> tulips and such
<Lancelot> where are you driving from?
<valorie> I live right outside Black Diamond
<valorie> and my son is in south Seattle
<valorie> so we'll just zip up 5
<Lancelot> shouldn't be a horribly long drive
<Lancelot> well I'm gonna jump off
<Lancelot> bye
<androidbruce> the ubuntu servers must be hammered, my upgrade is taking a while 
<androidbruce> getting these new packages taking a while 
<aendruk> it's usually worth switching to a local mirror
<androidbruce> i'm mid upgrade right now 
<androidbruce> it's downloading packages 
<androidbruce> not sure how to choose a diff mirror 
<aendruk> oh, a dist-upgrade?
<androidbruce> yes 
<aendruk> wouldn't want to mess with that
<androidbruce> i am giving it a shot
<androidbruce> im anticipating a full fresh install 
<androidbruce> upgrade went w/o a hitch ;)
<aendruk> Will anyone here be in the vicinity of Bellevue today? Or Valorie, I forget where you live, but might you be passing nearby on your drive north?
<valorie> sorry, we are heading up I-5 -- why?
<aendruk> Stack Exchange offered to cover the costs of printing some Ask Ubuntu cards for our table at LFNW — http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/1278/is-it-okay-to-set-these-out-on-our-table-at-linuxfest-northwest — but accidentally ordered them at a print shop in Bellevue instead of Bellingham. If someone besides me could pick them up then they could avoid having to cancel and reorder somewhere else.
<valorie> OK, I'll do it
<valorie> where is the shop? In fact, can you email me the name and address to valorie.zimmerman@gmail.com so it's on my phone?
<aendruk> When are you planning on leaving? Another complication is that the cards wouldn't be ready until 5:00pm and the shop closes at 6:00pm. :)
<valorie> shoot
<valorie> am leaving in about 20 mins
<aendruk> Okay, don't worry about it then.
<valorie> maybe androidbruce could pick them up?
<valorie> he or seattlegaucho work in Bellevue
<aendruk> The cards haven't been made yet, so they're checking for a place in Bellingham as we speak.
<valorie> cool
<aendruk> Just got an update. They'll be ready for me to pick up on my way home from campus today. So awesome.
<valorie> SUPER!
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-04-30
<Lancelot> hi all
<Lancelot> is anyone else going to linuxfest tomorrow?
<valorie> I'm here!
<valorie> and yes there is a carful coming up with Salt
<valorie> and Linda is here in the hotel too
<Lancelot> okay
<Lancelot> it turns out I might be able to make it
<Lancelot> saturday only though
<MJEvans> Anyone still awake?  I'm planning on going to to LFNW starting tomorrow this weekend.
<MJEvans> Can't do saturday only
<MJEvans> Not worth it
<MJEvans> I booked a room
<valorie> yay!
<valorie> we're in room 224
<MJEvans> I'm not even up there to check in... 2.5 hours away by car
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-05-01
<Lancelot> hi valorie
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-04-27
<aendruk> ubuntu-demo: Are you going to LinuxFest Northwest this weekend?
<ubuntu-demo> Of course! I'll be the one with the shiny new Ubuntu release.
<bkerensa> ;p
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-04-23
<Salt> does anyone have an ubuntu tablet and is going to be lfnw? >_>
<bkerensa> Salt: you mean a Nexus 7 running Ubuntu?
<Salt> http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet
<bkerensa> yeah so Nexus 7 or 10 with Ubuntu Touch on it then
<Salt> yea
<bkerensa> maybe Rick Spencer might have one he is VP of Engineering at Canonical and will be there
<bkerensa> I quickly got Ubuntu Touch off my phone and tablet ;)
<bkerensa> its demoware at this point
<Salt> yeah, just thinking about if/what the demo machine will be
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> a laptop running Ubuntu? :)
<bkerensa> valorie: you bringing a machine up?
<Salt> I have an old old eee that'll have it if nothing else
<valorie> I can bring 3 lappies if necessary
<valorie> 2 bigguns and my netbook
<Salt> we don't have THAT much table space :P but would be nice to see something
<valorie> all three will have the newest kubuntu, but we can easily add unity to one if you want
<valorie> well, my main one is for ME
<Salt> yeah, i want to display vanilla
<valorie> the other two are test boxes
<valorie> ok, I'll make sure to install that before heading north
<Salt> excellent
<valorie> tablet with touch will be awesome
<valorie> I've not been able to play with any of that yet
<valorie> son has one, but last I heard hadn't put anything but stock on it
<valorie> so excited for lfnw this year!
<Salt> :D
<bkerensa> I got rid of my Nexus 7 unfortunately =/
<bkerensa> but its really not amazing
<bkerensa> its unity with dummy apps
<bkerensa> all those demos you saw :)
<valorie> ok
<bkerensa> just fake
<bkerensa> :)
<valorie> well, kubuntu active is almost there
<bkerensa> you will be like.... Ohhhh coool... oh wat this is fake?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I will have my Firefox OS Phonew
<valorie> just a few kernel panics to work out and such
<bkerensa> which does work
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> oh dear I need to make sure I bring you guys a table cloth and banner huh?
<bkerensa> :D
<valorie> not that I'm a tester or anything
<valorie> you have those, correct?
<bkerensa> Yeah I will bring our LoCo's up when I come
<valorie> super
<bkerensa> it almost slipped my mind though... I am stacking swag to pack in the car on friday
<valorie> go do it now
<bkerensa> about four boxes so far
<valorie> lol
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> :D
<valorie> oh wow
<bkerensa> yeah entire trunk will be swag
<bkerensa> I really hope we dont get a flat this time
<bkerensa> last time we took a zipcar on a long trip we did
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> and we got it in BFE so we had to wait like three hours for a tow truck
<bkerensa> ;p
<valorie> oh ugh
<valorie> it's been so many years since I had a flat
<valorie> tires are about a million times better than when I was a kid
<valorie> my dad wouldn't let me test for my license until I could change a tire by myself
<valorie> and change oil
<valorie> cars in general are so much better as well
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-04-24
<chiefw0tj> Hello all...if anyone is awake! 
